# Can you help with grackles (nestlings)



## pverde9901 (Feb 18, 2003)

I found 3 baby grackles on the ground in a cat's yard. I've been syringe feeding them the same baby bird food I fed Jerry. I looked on the internet about food to feed them but I'd rather hear from someone who's actually done it if at all possible. 

I appreciate your help.

Pam


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Grackles would need different care, so could you e-mail devorah at [email protected]?

There might be useful information on the site, too: http://www.duckpolice.org/ 

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I also think that the feeding of grackles would be more similar to feeding starlings and sparrows than pigeons, so try this link!
http://www.starlingtalk.com/index.htm 

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pam,

Cynthia is correct about the diet .. the pigeon formula is not the best thing for the grackles. The diet on the starling site is closer to what they need. Hopefully you can get in touch with Devorah and get the little ones into a wildlife rehab facility. I've never raised any grackles, but I suspect they are a bit of a challenge.

Terry Whatley


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Aww, poor baby grackles! I keep looking for them on the ground here because I know a few are nesting in the pines. The males are so beautiful! I hope they do ok. Are you planning on relasing them when they are old enough, or keeping them? Now how come people keep exotic birds as pets, but not common ones? Are there any laws against this? I mean, pigeons are common (homers at least) and people raise them as pets, why not grackles, or robins, or goldfinches??

Just curious.

Good luck w/ your babies!

Suzanne


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I don't know about Grackles but robins, blue jays and such birds are native to north america so they are apart of wildlife and are protected, if they weren't protected people could just catch them and keep them.

Starlings for example are not native and are considered pests (Not by me!) and some people do keep them.. As pigeons are also not native they can be kept, but wild pigeons and doves that are native are protected.

Mary

[This message has been edited by maryco (edited May 06, 2003).]


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Mary and everyone, 

Just to let you know, grackles are a native and protected species. 


Brad


----------



## pverde9901 (Feb 18, 2003)

Brad or anyone else - 

One baby grackle has already died and I've been given one more that fell from way way up in a tree. It was not possible to put these birds back in the nest. I haven't gotten much help from Devorah, I'm sure she's busy. The starling site helped but I could sure use talking to someone specifically about these three grackle babies.

Anyone available??

Thanks,

Pam


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thank you Brad, I thought so but I wasn't sure









Mary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Sorry to hear about one of the babies, Pam









I hope someone can come along to give you some help..


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

I guess it's good they're protected, then people can't go smashing their eggs and destroying nests.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pam,

I will post a message to the WLREHAB list to see if we can find someone to help you with these babies. 

Terry Whatley


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Grackles are seed and insect eating birds. I have never worked with young birds but I think meal worms would be great for them. Crickets as well would probably do. These you can get at some pet stores. A high protein diet is good for baby birds and they'll need calcium as well. Hope this helps.

Brad


----------



## pverde9901 (Feb 18, 2003)

Thank you for going out of your way Terry, I really appreciate it. I lost another little bird but the other two seem to be hanging on. The rehabbers are full w/baby owls apparently but the one I talked to was helpful regarding the food issue but still lectured me that I wasn't even supposed to have these birds and that I was breaking the law. Oh well. 

Thanks again for your help.

pb


----------



## pverde9901 (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks Brad. I am feeding the meal worms and soggy cat food. I learned a trick w/the meal worms and that is to drown them (which makes me kind of sad) but that way they don't crawl back out of the baby's beak. The really scary thing is that there is a hole in their tongue that is apparently where the breathe so I have to be super duper careful about putting the syringe in past that little hole.

Wish me luck.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pam,

You are doing a great job with these little guys .. it isn't easy as I'm sure you have discovered. I'm glad you got some good info from the rehabber but that was a bit wrong of her to chastise you for helping when she couldn't take the birds or help you find a place for them.

Terry Whatley


----------

